# I'm no longer a sheer pin virgin.



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Broke my first sheer pin today. Spent the day cutting banks to make room. This video was taken at the fire station in Cumberland, RI.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Come on that's just a tease, we want more videos


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

The problem is getting someone to video tape me. Through word of mouth I just got 3 more lots to open up but working a 65 hour + a week job doesn't leave much time.

I've had this blower 6 years now and this is the first year it's worth pulling out of the shop.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you kidding..... I've got two kidneys, take one, just leave the unimog and keys....


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Got the SOB stuck tonight. Had the plow on pushing to open a spot for more snow. Sank in about a foot onto ice. A bunch of shoveling and the F450 with a strap to get out. Diff locks don't mean crap on ice....


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

That's a beautiful thing!


----------



## doctorit (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice machine! I'm pretty sure a friend of mine spotted you - I'm pretty sure there's not too many other trucks like that in the Cumberland area.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

i want one.... that is all


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow....



....Wow!


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely awesome, would love to see any more pics/video of your Unimog in action!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

unimogr;1224975 said:


> Got the SOB stuck tonight. Had the plow on pushing to open a spot for more snow. Sank in about a foot onto ice. A bunch of shoveling and the F450 with a strap to get out. Diff locks don't mean crap on ice....


Studded tires would help. But not just any studded tire will do on that beast. Samuri Sword studded tires. Climb a bonzai tree for heavens sake


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

About ten years ago I had an oppurtunity to by a Uni that was in great shape but older for $15K. Never could justify the expense and have it sitting around when I needed other "daily use equip". They are awesome for those "in case of emergency break glass" moments.

So wish I had bought it.....


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

That thing is pretty bad ass! I want one.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> Nice machine! I'm pretty sure a friend of mine spotted you - I'm pretty sure there's not too many other trucks like that in the Cumberland area.


Safe bet. Today I widened the road behind Lincoln Mall by my brothers shop. It was one an a half lanes wide. Now it's 3 lanes wide. Then went into Manville to move a tall pile out of a driveway. Now it's in the neighbors back yard. Won't he be surprised when he gets home!!!! I can hear him now "Honey, did it snow today?"


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Just uploaded another video. Not the greatest but you can see me break 2 sheer pins at once. (I'm getting better at this). Blowers don't make great chippers.


----------



## Hank_JR (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats a nice rig


----------

